# how to fix GPS not turning on CM7



## goodspellar

I've seen quite a few people having problems with the GPS not turning on in the newest CM7 build (RC 0.6) so I decided to give you a simple guide to get it working again

1. make nandroid backup of your current CM7 install
2. wipe data/cache/dalvik (3 times!!! jk...once is enough)
3. install sense ROM of choice (BAMF 2.1/3.0 is my choice but it's up to you)
4. after sense rom is installed, open up maps and make sure GPS is working properly
5. boot back up into recovery, nandroid restore of CM7
6. ???
7. profit! your 4sq check-ins can resume now


----------



## miketoasty

This seems pretty accurate other than you wouldn't be able to load up Bamf 2.1 or 3.0 if you were on CM7. To do this properly load up a sense based ROM that uses the older non leaked radio so that you still have data.


----------



## Jaxidian

miketoasty said:


> This seems pretty accurate other than you wouldn't be able to load up Bamf 2.1 or 3.0 if you were on CM7. To do this properly load up a sense based ROM that uses the older non leaked radio so that you still have data.


Wifi works with the wrong radio. And since you just need this for a minute, I'd skip the radio flashing if possible. Just my $0.02 worth...


----------



## EggoEspada

Still having problems with getting navigation working. Any ideas?


----------



## Kazer

GPS has been completely fine for me on CM7 RC1.1 with the MR2.5 radio, didn't have to do anything, just a standard data//cache//dalvik wipe before installing.


----------



## imneveral0ne

I turned off network GPS and just left standalone GPS on. I have no problems with GPS anymore.


----------



## Bump That

Im gonna have to try that out because i cant get a lock for nothing... and turning off network location seems a lot quicker lol


----------



## ssethv

I am rocking CM 1.2 and cant get a GPS lock for anything, and when I use Maps it tells me I am kansas, I live in FL... any ideas? I have tried everthing...


----------



## imneveral0ne

ssethv said:


> I am rocking CM 1.2 and cant get a GPS lock for anything, and when I use Maps it tells me I am kansas, I live in FL... any ideas? I have tried everthing...


like I said I turned off network GPS and just left standalone GPS on. mine was telling me I was in texas when I live in michigan lol.


----------



## cdkg

Followed op's instructions, worked like a charm.


----------



## stearic

imneveral0ne said:


> like I said I turned off network GPS and just left standalone GPS on. mine was telling me I was in texas when I live in michigan lol.


Have you tried the gps fix stated above? I have a hunch that wrong location via network gps and the no gps are somewhat related. Had the network gps issue saying i was in europe (when i'm in kansas) and no gps. As soon as i did the fix as stated above, i get gps lock with in 20 seconds or less and network gps is spot on.


----------



## earaiden

Yup, this definitely works, finally I can use navigation on my Tbolt again.


----------



## androidbuff

you can simply copy gps.conf file over from froyo or GB roms and fix the gps issue on AOSP roms.


----------



## siggins

Anyone have the froyo gps.conf file handy? And tested out buffs fix?



androidbuff said:


> you can simply copy gps.conf file over from froyo or GB roms and fix the gps issue on AOSP roms.


----------



## Veridor

Has anyone had any luck getting coarse or network location working in AOSP? Works in Sense when I did the GPS fix mentioned here, but I'd hate to eat my battery life with my weather app fruitlessly powering up GPS indoors every few hours.


----------



## ssethv

I have tried everything mentioned and still cant get my NAV too work... really pisses me off, I love CM7 but just cant go without my nav for work related issues ;( perhaps soon slayer will release another candidate.. I would love to have an official working CM7 for the thunderbolt... we all feel left out  well, at least I do


----------



## tyr

I backed up then wiped my CM7 install, installed Das Bamf, got a GPS lock, then wiped and restored CM7 again.

However, when I turned it on, every application force closed and I could not even get past the initial Google screen.

I'm doing an advanced restore using the data from a backup from the previous day. Any other ideas?


----------



## BennyJr

androidbuff said:


> you can simply copy gps.conf file over from froyo or GB roms and fix the gps issue on AOSP roms.


Does this actually work?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

BennyJr said:


> Does this actually work?


getting ready to try it, will report back in a min.

Edit: didn't work for me.
1. downloaded RC1.5
2. took gps.conf from das bamf 3.0 rc4.9
3. copied this gps.conf and replaced the same file in the rc 1.5.zip
4. flashed rc1.5
5. reboot
6. gps doesn't even start.


----------



## BennyJr

Aww man ok..thanks for trying tho


----------



## hotelmrrsn

BennyJr said:


> Aww man ok..thanks for trying tho


OP instructions worked like a charm, GPS is back on RC 1.4.


----------



## MrKleen

I have flashed Cyanogenmod countless times and have never had an issue with gps. However yesterday for the first time I did. I installed the new 1.5.1 and everything was great with the exception of gps. Of course I had it working in my sense rom before flashing... but I made a backup and restored my Bamf 4.9 rom and went into maps and got a fix quickly. Restored 1.5.1 and nothing again.

This is the first time I've ever seen this issue and for the longest time I thought all you guys were crazy...  Anyway I realize it's just a matter of starting fresh and it will be resolved.


----------



## TiffG

Worked like a charm...thank you very much!!


----------



## mikeinrichmond

Still works on the new CM7 RC 1.8..


----------



## gloa2000

Thanks to goodspellar, you gave me very accurate troubleshooting and my gps is now working even better than when I had Original Firmware!!! I had to join the forum to salute you.

Actually what i did was to flash back to original and used a cm7 backup to go back. I did what you told us to do(the map thing), and I see my gps simbol on my top of screen again! and its SOLID!


----------



## sk3litor

When I had this problem it said I was in Guam. (Don't drink the water btw) any way I did the sense thing and it got me close. But then I downloaded GPS fix from the market and was spot on instantly. The fresh clean air of detroit;-) hope this helps


----------



## rolltidedad

gloa2000 said:


> Thanks to goodspellar, you gave me very accurate troubleshooting and my gps is now working even better than when I had Original Firmware!!! I had to join the forum to salute you.
> 
> Actually what i did was to flash back to original and used a cm7 backup to go back. I did what you told us to do(the map thing), and I see my gps simbol on my top of screen again! and its SOLID!


What do you mean by flashing "back to original?" I'm running CM7 with an HR2 radio.

What ROM would I flash to go back to original and then follow these steps?


----------



## sk3litor

rolltidedad said:


> What do you mean by flashing "back to original?" I'm running CM7 with an HR2 radio.
> 
> What ROM would I flash to go back to original and then follow these steps?


Follow op and you should be good to go

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------

